# Alienware vs. Mac????



## MattieC (May 13, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new notebook and I cannot decide between an alienware area 51 or a macbook. I would be using the computer for mainly art programs; from what i've heard, alienware is geared more towards a gaming crowd and the os is difficult, but runs programs much better than macs, and macs are easier to handle and have a better operating system than pcs, but alot of programs cannot easily adapt. I know only very little about both computers and operating systems, and every discussion I have read that have compared the two computers have pretty much come out 50/50 regarding a better quality computer. Please help!!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I wouldn't start comparing Apples to Kiwi's or something like that. Both are good but are geared towards different crowds.

I would say the MAC is better made for designing since it comes with a whole smack load of programs.

I wouldn't even get a ALienware they're way, waaayy overpriced. If you want something in The OC category go with a custom computer.

Vista isn't a hard OS to get used to. If you're used to XP Vista is no big change. 

Apples to Oranges and then you can get in to fan boy discussions which will really confuse and warp your sense of reality. 

a couple questions for you ok?
-main usage of computer; games, design, photo editing, etc?
-How much are you willing to spend?
-Do you want the computer to upgradeable so you can keep using it for a long time?
-have you used a MAC before?


----------



## MattieC (May 13, 2009)

-my main use for this computer would be for design and animation programs.
-I am willing only to spend between 1000 and 1400, which both notebooks I have been talking about have been within that price range.
-I have used a mac and an older version of a pc but i cant say that counts.


----------



## jon_boy4ever (May 13, 2009)

I would say choice C buy an ASUS laptop, in my opinion Mac and Alienware both are way overpriced. If your used to Mac and are willing to pay for it, it would be pretty well equiped to do the job though. I would not buy an Alienware though, overpriced and overrated.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would get a Mac if you're using it for design and animation.

Do you want to get a laptop or a desktop?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Alienware is overpriced,If you want a windows laptop, get an acer ,art programs...no idea how much resources they use, but I heard acer made an laptop that can last for 8 hours...so if you need to keep going on battery life for a while.....keep that in mind. As for mac's yes there overpriced, but unlike alienware, you can buy a different windows pc from a different vendor, you can only get a mac os from apple.


----------

